# Lump



## GoatColt (Apr 6, 2018)

I have only had Nigerian dwarf goats for a year (2 boys) and have had no problems!  I'm still learning.
recently I got 2 does in February. Almost a month (march 15) later one doe has a lump by her shoulder. i have done research and keep coming to CL .. however it seems like CL lumps are by the neck and face . The doe has a scab maybe an inch or half an inch away from the lump. I'm wondering if she punctured herself on something and this was the cause.
The lump has rounded out some and I think the end is coming close. I waited because I had read that sometimes the lumps will go away.
I'm not sure what to do. I have never taken blood, lanced, or injected anything.
I have read
-that the CL pus will have no smell but then I read it will have a horrid smell.
-people injecting formalin to heal lumps.
-people lancing the lump.
I have called local vets and no one treats goats. I called a vet that is an hour away and haven't gotten a call back.
What is everyone's suggestion?
Also is there a good article that has real information on lumps , CL , and other goat diseases?
Thanks so much 

Edit: I forgot to mention she was given covexin and cydectin on February 18.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 6, 2018)

Here's a link showing lots of pictures you can use to compare...
https://www.google.com/search?q=Goa...QEIOjAC&biw=1752&bih=854#imgrc=8jTkNsECFKXCpM:

There are also quite a few posts here regarding CL that you could read through. I haven't had any personal experience with it. Hope it's not CL and just a basic abscess. Hope you'll let us know the final outcome.


----------



## GoatColt (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks. I'm going to look it over


----------



## animalmom (Apr 7, 2018)

Well, your vet can lance the lump and be able to tell you if it is CL.  I had a doe in milk get a lump on her udder.  Vet was convinced it was CL but it turned out not to be.  Seems she somehow got a piece of hay stuck into the skin of the udder and it abscessed.  The lump was strictly in the skin, not in the udder


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 7, 2018)

Have you has the goats tested for disease?   Drawing blood isn't too difficult actually. ... then you pack it into a box with an ice pack and ship it off to whatever lab is closest to you. 

It would just be nice to know if your herd was clean or not.

It is easy to get lumps and bumps and abscesses from all sorts of different things.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 8, 2018)

That is no a typical CL location. That being said I would still not let the abscess rupture on its own. It would be best to have a vet lance it and collect some pus to send off for testing.


----------



## GoatColt (Apr 9, 2018)

I can't find a vet in my area that sees goats and one office recommended a vet that's an hour away but I'm not getting a call back. The people we bought the goats from said they were disease free. They r registered does (I know it doesn't mean much but they weren't cheap!).
Do u think if I lance it I could send the puss to be tested?


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 9, 2018)

If you contact you state university you should be able to find your state lab. Then contact them to find out what you can do and how to go about it. I can't remember what state you're in... Here's the list for state necropsy labs. Maybe they can direct you. https://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/nahln/downloads/all_nahln_lab_list.pdf


----------



## babsbag (Apr 9, 2018)

If you lance it do it over a tarp or on the driveway, some place that the goats will never be. You need to do a sterile catch of the pus so it is best to contact the lab and see how they want it collected. They may want it on a swab which you can get from any vet. The swap is sterile and comes in a tube, you just replace it back in the tube and ship it, but for sure, ask the lab first.


----------



## GoatColt (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm about to go pick up a swab from vets office. I spoke with the lady at the lab and got info on what they need.  I'm also about to buy a tarp, scalp, etc for the abscess. How would y'all suggest I wrap the abscess when it's drained? It's in such a strange spot


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 11, 2018)

As always, its best to talk to a vet. 

But I would probably flush with iodine. 

Where was the covexin given? It is known to give lumps/abscesses. That is my first thought when I saw the pic. 
Definitely test the puss though.


----------



## animalmom (Apr 11, 2018)

I wouldn't think you would want to wrap the site.  You want to allow it to drain.  When my girl had the abscess I had to irrigate the site twice a day... your girl's lump might be fine with just keeping it clean and maybe using Blukote or some other spray.


----------



## GoatColt (Apr 11, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> As always, its best to talk to a vet.
> 
> But I would probably flush with iodine.
> 
> ...


I don't know where it was given.  They had it recorded on a paper they gave to me of the date.  She has a scab about an inch to half an inch away so I'm thinking she may have punctured herself on something.


----------



## GoatColt (Apr 11, 2018)

animalmom said:


> I wouldn't think you would want to wrap the site.  You want to allow it to drain.  When my girl had the abscess I had to irrigate the site twice a day... your girl's lump might be fine with just keeping it clean and maybe using Blukote or some other spray.


I'm afraid to let it drain on its own and endanger my other goats.  I have read other people's experiences and most of them just go ahead and lance it and keep it clean for a few days.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 11, 2018)

You should keep the goat separate until everything is healed over. Even if you flush it daily, you are still (possibly) putting your goats at risk. 

I wouldn't bandage it. They will most likely pull it off anyway.


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 11, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> You should keep the goat separate until everything is healed over. Even if you flush it daily, you are still (possibly) putting your goats at risk.
> 
> I wouldn't bandage it. They will most likely pull it off anyway.


I agree...  especially with the bandage.  You just know she will rub it off.  And anyway,  fresh air will probably get it to heal faster.

But try to keep her bedding clean and flushing it out daily sounds like a great choice.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 12, 2018)

Just to share... On Dr. Pol, when he lances a cyst, he squeezes out all that he can then uses a syringe filled with hydrogen peroxide and pumps the cavity full as it reacts with any remaining contents and "foams" any residue out and should kill any lingering crap inside. On bad cysts, he has recommended to the people that they do this twice a day for several days. The cyst your goat has doesn't look to be that bad and one go should be sufficient after lancing and squeezing out all you can. 

After that, flushing with iodine will help it to dry out fast (and heal). Hydrogen peroxide kills good (healing) tissue as well as bad tissue, so I hesitate to use it past the first application. But by the same token, Iodine dries out (kills) all tissue it comes into contact with as well. You can see what it does in a matter of 24 hours to an umbilical cord...

As long as it's leaking stuff and open/not healed, you should keep her separated from the rest of the herd and if possible, in a place that your goats will never hang out routinely. Once you've determined it's not CL or she's hard scabbed over, she can safely go back with the others. Good luck!


----------



## GoatColt (Apr 15, 2018)

When I swab the puss.. is it ok to send by mail next day? Do I just keep the swab at room temp?


----------



## GoatColt (Apr 15, 2018)

We aren't able to seperate the goats. We have a pen for the boys and a pen for the girls .  the doe we are breeding this yea isn't ready to be bred. We wanted to wait until may.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 15, 2018)

If it is CL, if the other goats come into contact with the pus/drainage/open sore, they too can become infected. That's the primary reason for separation. You just have to do what you have to do. Hope it's not CL. I believe once the pus has been swabbed and replaced in the tube, just get it mailed overnight/next day delivery. Again, the receiving lab should be able to answer those specific questions and give direction/guidance.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 20, 2018)

Any updates? Don’t see any need in repeating anything already mentioned. Might be able to give some guidance after an update is given.


----------



## GoatColt (May 11, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Any updates? Don’t see any need in repeating anything already mentioned. Might be able to give some guidance after an update is given.


the lump is gone. After waiting to make sure the skin was thin enough to lance .. I noticed the swelling was going down. It became red and now is completely gone. I have checked her and her doe buddy and have found no other lumps. I'm wondering if she had poked herself on something. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 11, 2018)

Possible. I’d have her tested for CL. It’s a blood test that you or your vet can draw and send off for testing.


----------



## Alaskan (May 11, 2018)

it is nice to test your herd for CL, CAE, and Johnnes every year...  or less often if you know your herd is closed and tested healthy.

All three together are actually pretty inexpensive.


----------

